# preserving the molt



## mschemmy (Apr 24, 2009)

What is the best way to preserve a molt?  I see some people display there spiders molt and it looks just like the spider.  Last time my T molted the molt seemed to have become stiff and brittle and it easily broke when I tried to reshape it.  Is there a certain time frame I have to get the molt out of the cage and get it the way I want it took look for display before it will become to brittle?  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 24, 2009)

This is more for sexing, but I believe that if you soak the exo in a solution with a little tiny bit of detergent, it softens up nicely and can thus be manipulated; afterwards it should dry if given time. People usually do this so they can spread the delicate abdominal section of the shed that has already become too crumpled and brittle to use for sexing. However, I think the same concept should work for your goal (correct me if I'm wrong though, anyone more experienced in doing this).


----------



## spiderfield (Apr 24, 2009)

hmm, detergent solution, I should give that a try!

I've only preserved a molt once just to see how it looked and what I did was take the exuvia slowly away from my T as soon as she flipped over (and before she could shred it) and splayed it out to dry.  Drying time will depend on the ambient humidity.  As for storing the dried molt, I just have it out in the open...just something to look at, haha.  I'm sure other people have tried-and-true techniques...i'm no expert at preserving, but wanted to give it a shot.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 24, 2009)

You can also keep it in a damp, humid environment for several hours to soften it up.  I use an arboreal cube without holes, a couple damp paper towels inside, and set it on top of  the light over one of my snakes.  It provides enough heat to make it very moist inside, and works like a charm to soften the molt for reshaping.  I have a nice molt display rack now:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rindy (Apr 24, 2009)

Dang, Joe- that looks cool:drool:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 24, 2009)

wow another itchy cabinet..... nice one joe....


----------



## Sathane (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow! Incredible cabinet...

Now I have something to strive for.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 24, 2009)

Ha!  Thanks, guys.  I've added to it since those pictures were taken.


----------



## spiderfield (Apr 24, 2009)

Holy crap, that's awesome!  Great job!


----------

